

Stop Waiting for the Magical Startup Fairy - webwright
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/4874/Stop-Waiting-For-The-Magical-Startup-Fairy.aspx

======
russw
What? Yer joking right? C'mon I've been putting my biz plan under my pillow
every night waiting for the fairy!

Ok not really, I enjoyed the post, I think all of us start-up junkies have
fallen into this trap a few times. My recommendation? Be ruthlessly hard on
yourself and your product, if you can find flaws, users and money folks will
too.

------
rantfoil
So true. I spent years reading about entrepreneurship and organizing
conferences about entrepreneurship, and that was all just missing the point.

Just create something and put it out in the world -- everything else is
secondary.

